# Using a Fossa



## crackle (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi all
The property we are buying has a fossa, although we don't know whether it is a 2 or 3 chamber one. The property has been unoccupied for some time. Is this likely to cause any problem with the operation?
I have read differing opinions on living with a fossa! Do I need to buy specific washing powder, dishwasher tablets etc? Some say no bleach in toilets, so what cleaning products can I use? Also what can or can't be flushed down a toilet please?
Thanks for any advice


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi
Using a fossa is pretty straightforward really.
You may want to get the inspection hatch open and see if it needs emptying, easy enough to arrange locally.
As to 2 or 3 chambers..........well the inspection may reveal something.
As to using, not a problem, we use ecover products and biodegradeable paper products and make sure that items such as tissue paper do not get put down the toilets.
Also we do not put cooking oils and fats down toilets either.

HTH

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Obviously the first thing to do is to have it emptied if you can but if the house has been empty for a significant period of time the fosse may very well not work as it should....... especially if the soil is clay or has a lot of compacted shale in it.

If that is the case, the worst case scenario is having to dig/build a new one but you can often get them working again by digging one or more soakaway trenches, knocking a hole or two in the wall of the fosse & installing some perforated land drain pipe. In most cases, 2 x 10 m lengths is more than enough.

https://www.google.pt/search?q=land...K8f_JcECM:&usg=__hIcMZ9Zf9ftHFP7axq7qtQAeLXo=

Also a good idea to put some of the blue liquid for chemical (camping) toilets down the bog...... and for what it's worth, Apta make a product similar to this called Fosse Septique which is usually available at the Intermarche supermarkets....... another trick is to buy some maggots from your local fishing shop and flush them down the bog. 

Feminine sanitary products should never go into the fosse and bleach will stop the chemical process and if that happens revert to my previous para.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Also, it might be a good idea to look round for an outside inspection hatch to the fosse & if you have one to invest in a 'jetter hose' that attaches to a pressure washer so you can clear any blockages or partial blockages that might have formed whilst the house has been empty.

You don't often need a jetter but when you do, you need one badly so they're usually a very worthwhile investment.


----------

